# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > سوال: مثال از SQL CE یا SQLite

## CYCLOPS

سلام به همه دوستان
میخواستم اگه ممکنه دوستانی که تجربه ی بیشتری در زمینه Windows Mobile دارند لطف کنند یه مثال از کار با داده ها در .net Compact Edition اینجا ارائه بدن تا بقیه افراد مبتدی مثل من هم بتونن با توجه به اون تا حدی راه بیفتن .
میخواستم اگه ممکنه یه مثال از SQL CE یا SQLite برای کارهای معمول مثل Select و Insert و Delete و Update بزنید یا اگر لینکی میشناسید که اونجا مثالی وجود داره معرفی کنید .

پیشاپیش از همه عزیزان متشکرم

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

هیچ فرقی با SQL معمولی ندارد فقط برخی کلمات کلیدی SQL مجاز نیست که خودتون به مرور یاد خواهید گرفت...

----------


## CYCLOPS

> هیچ فرقی با SQL معمولی ندارد فقط برخی کلمات کلیدی SQL مجاز نیست که خودتون به مرور یاد خواهید گرفت...


حدس زدم شاید فرق داشته که این مشکل برام پیش اومده :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=62917
واسه همین خواستم تو یه مثال ببینم بقیه چه طور نوشتن که درست کار میکنه .

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

> حدس زدم شاید فرق داشته که این مشکل برام پیش اومده :
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=62917
> واسه همین خواستم تو یه مثال ببینم بقیه چه طور نوشتن که درست کار میکنه .



این مشکل از تفاوت نسخه های SQL نیست،
بلکه شما کافیه روی فایل دیتابیس در پروژه کلیک راست کنید و از پنجره Properties تنظیمات زمان Build رو جوری تنظیم کنید که هر دفعه که برنامه build میشه دیتابیس خالی رو روی Emulator کپی نکنه...

اصلا ربطی هم به باز و بسته بودن Emulator و این حرفا نداره...

----------


## ss_afagh

سلام
خواهشا اگه جواب سوالتون گرفتين 1 نمونه برنامه واسه ما هم بزارين شديدا لازم دارم
ممنون

----------


## CYCLOPS

> سلام
> خواهشا اگه جواب سوالتون گرفتين 1 نمونه برنامه واسه ما هم بزارين شديدا لازم دارم
> ممنون



این خودش یه نمونه برنامست دیگه (البته گفتی اینو دیدی) کجاش مشکل داری :
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...78&postcount=9

البته به نظر من تو زمینه ویندوز موبایل  SQL CE بهتر و بی دردسر تر از SQLite هست SQLite برای پروژه ویندوزی بهتر جواب میده تا پاکت

----------


## ss_afagh

اره ممنون تو  connectinString مشكل داشتم. اول اينو نوشته بودم بعد برنامتون رو ديدم.

لطفا همين دور و برا باشين تا من پروژمو تحويل بدم !

----------


## ss_afagh

منم با SQLce نوشتم

----------


## arashmidos2020

می دونم این پست قدیمیه. ولی باید دیتابیس رو رو چی ست کنیم تا همیشه بشه از موبایل توش دیتا بریزیم. 
منم مشکل شما رو پیدا کردم

----------

